# My showroom cherry on 2006 Honda civic i-ctdi with a 'little' interruption



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

hello there,

So this is my first showroom detail, I have been around this forum a few months now and in that time I have been soaking up all the excellent advice you guys give out.

Now I have to thank a fellow DW member now for pointing me in the direction of detailing, Baker21 posts all his details over on www.briskoda.net and I found them really intriguing and decided I need to get myself into that detailing lark! Then to praise the guy even more he then ran a group buy on briskoda for a detailing starter kit which I took part in, So Simon thankyou for your top detail threads and for making my wallet alot lighter. I think you'll see a bit of your style of report in mine 

Anyway onto the detail, My friend had heard about my new hobby and asked me to show him my skills on his 2006 5dr Blueish Silver Honda Civic i-ctdi, I told him I could only hand polish with AG SRP due to me not being up to a decent level yet with my rotary polisher and anyway the car was not too swirled, I also informed him I may have to break off from doing it as SWMBO was a week overdue in pregnancy.

So on the Monday morning he dropped the car off and it looked as follows:



















Plenty of dead beasties on the front to deal with 




























Brake dust thats been around a while too!!! 




























Plenty of Bird etchings left here and there to deal with...


















































































Moss in the Roof and window channels too...



















Now the interior was a mess and the owner said that this was his main concern in looking good, So asked me to work my magic on it



























































































Do you think the owner smokes??? The *** ash everywhere in the next few pics will confirm it... :doublesho









































































Trim panels in the boot to be refitted too.





































So I started with the Wheels and arches doing a side at a time by lifting the car with a trolley jack and placing it safely on axlestands then removed the wheels with a breaker bar and socket.










Heres the condition of the two offside wheel backs...










Leftover glue from old wheel weights to remove










And some other strange contaminent 




























Wheels were cleaned over a couple of hits due to bad brake dust build up using various brushes, The first hit was done with Bilberry Wheel Cleaner at 4:1 then the 2nd hit I used Megs Wheel Brightener at 3:1 to get rid of all the seriously stuck on dust. I then de-tarred the wheels using Autosmart Tardis(not in pic).

Tyres were de-greased with BH Surfex at 3:1(no pics)




























Wheels then dried with a Eurow waffle drying towel then given two coats of Jetseal 109 via a megs foam applicator pad, 10 minutes apart










Some before shots of the various arches...














































The arches were first rinsed with the PW then sprayed with BH Surfex HD at 3:1 and also G101 at 4:1 then aggitated with a wheel arch brush and also swissvax style brush then rinsed again which left them looking like this...














































I gave the exhaust pipes a quick rub with some wire wool to remove the various bits of crud and tar on them














































Once this was done I put all the wheels back on and re-torqued all the wheel nuts, I cannot stress how important this is people as not having the wheels tight enough or too tight can potentially kill someone.

Enough of the rant on with the detail,

I now went round the whole car cleaning the door shuts, boot shut, fuel filler, engine shut and engine bay armed with a swissvax style brush, G101 at 10:1 and BH Surfex HD at 5:1 for the engine bay and door hinges, I then rinsed them all down using a hose pipe and aldi spray gun set on mist.



















Now was time to get to work on the main bodywork.

I first rinsed the car with the PW, I then snowfoamed using an Elite HD foam lance with 1.5 inches of BH Autofoam topped up with Hot Water I left this to dwell for 8-10 minutes, while it was dwelling I went round all the nooks and crannies (roof gutters, window seals and panel gaps) with the Swissvax style brush. I then rinsed off with the PW



















Now here's where the whole process got interrupted,

I went in the house to get another cuppa when I got in the Mrs said she was getting contractions and that they were getting quite regular so a phone call to the hospital where they said to take her on when the contractions were down to 3 minutes apart.

So all my cleaning gear was hurridly packed away and the Car owner rang to tell him I wouldnt be able to finish his car for a few days, Luckily he didnt mind and wished us luck with the labour.

An Hour later we were off to the hospital and then a furher 22 HOURS LATER!!! we had a lovely baby girl in our lives.




























A week later I got the car back off the owner and proceeded on with the detail, because the owner had driven the car I basically had to start the wash process again bar the intense wheel and arch scrubbing :thumb:

The wash process I used after re-foaming was the two bucket method with Megs Gold Class shampoo and a megs Microfibre wash mitt then all rinsed off with the PW (sorry no pics of this part)

I then dried the car using CG Miracle Drier towel and CG speed wipe to aid the drying process.

I then inspected the paintwork to find a few tar spots and also alot of Fallout contaminents on the paint, I treated the tar spots with Autosmart Tardis but the only thing to remove the fallout would be the claying process























































I used BH auto clay and CG speed wipe as a lube and clayed the whole car including all glass, Some pics of the contaminents removed...



















I then re washed the car using the two bucket method, rinsed then dried using a miracle drier towel and CG speed wipe to aid drying.

Next step I polished the car with AG Super Resin Polish by hand using a german applicator pad, left to haze then buffed off with a Eurow Shagpile Double Density Towel.










I then applied one coat of Collinite 476s via a megs foam applicator pad and left to cure for an hour.










Whilst it was curing I cleaned all the inside windows and outer side windows with AG Fast Glass and blue Scott work towels










I then treated the windscreen, Panoramic sunroof and Rear window with the Carlack 68 glass sealing system.










I then cleaned the Exhaust tips and rear Honda and i-ctdi badging with Autosol, cotton buds and a Microfibre work towel










Megs Hotshine sprayed on tyre sidewalls, left for an hour then buffed with a microfibre towel










Then AG Bumper care added to all exterior plastics like arches and side sills. Dont like this stuff really as it rained later and water streaks soon occured! 










I then buffed off the collinite but found some bits extemely hard to buff (some advice here folks) to aid I spritzed the Eurow Shagpile Double Density Towel with CG speed wipe and eventually got rid of any excess residue. I then applied a coat of Dodo Juice Purple Haze wax and left this to cure for 30 mins. Once cured I then buffed with another Eurow towel.

I then turned my attention to the interior.










First off I de-dusted all interior trim using my microfibre noodle mitt and a Swissvax style brush and cotton buds for all vents, buttons and switches. I then wiped all trim panels down using G101 at 10:1, This alone I think leaves an excellent finish and sometimes not neccessary to dress the trim.



















I then vacced the Carpets, Seats and Matts using the the various nozels on the home Dyson DC14 Animal, a Megs Interior brush and a couple of other brushes I have.










I then treated all Interior plastic trim with 303 Aerospace Protectant on a microfibre pad I then went on to use it again on the plastics in the engine bay.










Then all the Door and boot seals fed with 1z Gunni Pflege stift










I then put a Yankee Candle Sweet Strawberry car air freshener in the cabin. These smell lovely and last ages too! :thumb:










So here you go folks the final pictures I took, sorry if they arent the right kinds of angles to show the finish off to its best but I am only a :newbie:
















































































































































































































No more *** packets!! :lol:

















































































































































Lastly the Beading on the paintwork when it rained later on that evening.










And the Beading from the Panoramic Sunroof after the Carlack glass sealing system.










Once again thanks to Simon AKA Baker21 for his inspiring posts, sorry if I've copied your style pal but they say imitation is the best form of flattery 

And all comments welcome both good and bad!

Thanks, Paul


----------



## mrgolfrider (Jun 22, 2009)

excellent results.

that is a car I wish they had here in the states.

How many details have you done prior to this one?? you use alot of nice products..


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great work! It looks a hundred times better.

I also like those Yankee Candle air freshners, try the Gel versions, they seem even better to me.


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

you should put a no smoking sign in !!!!


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Outstanding work- 10 out of 10, especially the interior. I really like the insides of the Civic and it's nice to see one restored to such a high standard.

A second vote for Yankee Candle air-fresheners too- I've got a Mackintosh Apple one in mine at the moment- smells great :thumb:

And, more importantly, congratulations on the new arrival! Remember this day, mate- in 16 and a half years time it'll be

'Daaaaaaad, if I pass my test can I drive your car?'


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome turnaround there matey  

and congrats on your new born baby :wave:

great thread thumb::thumb:


----------



## munkeytrowsers (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent work!

And congratulations on the new arrival.

As for your issue with the Collinite being difficult to buff, I would suggest you don't leave it so long to cure, I usually do 1 panel at a time.


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

mrgolfrider said:


> excellent results.
> 
> that is a car I wish they had here in the states.
> 
> How many details have you done prior to this one?? you use alot of nice products..


I didn't realise they didn't have this shape over in the states, Its a really nice car!

This is the 4th car that I've Detailed and one of those is my own car



saxomad said:


> you should put a no smoking sign in !!!!


That would have been a good idea, And the owner would have found it highly amusing too. :thumb:



duncyboy said:


> Outstanding work- 10 out of 10, especially the interior. I really like the insides of the Civic and it's nice to see one restored to such a high standard.
> 
> A second vote for Yankee Candle air-fresheners too- I've got a Mackintosh Apple one in mine at the moment- smells great :thumb:
> 
> ...


The Inside of the car is truly brilliant, the cabin around the drivers seat is really ergonomic, the back seats really impressed me they fold down totally flat with the boot but then you can also lift the seat base up and lock it to get bigger items in behind the front seats.

And that Boot is Huge for a small family car!!!

I liked the car so much so that me and the Mrs went to look at them at the Dealership the other day as the Fabia we currently drive just isnt big enough for the pram and all the other baggage that comes with a new baby, Still prefer an octavia I think though for the VAG quality.

I'll loook into the Apple scent, everyone so far has praised the strawberry no end. :thumb:

Thanks for the congratulations, But there will be no way she will be getting to drive daddies car unless I'm driving some old banger. 



munkeytrowsers said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> And congratulations on the new arrival.
> 
> As for your issue with the Collinite being difficult to buff, I would suggest you don't leave it so long to cure, I usually do 1 panel at a time.


Thanks munkey, :thumb:

Next time I will try a shorter curing time, I also think I put it on a little thick too. But you live and learn by your mistakes


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome job mate, looks fantastic :thumb:

Never thought to use PH on that colour car.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great Job and Great write up.


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome job mate, looks fantastic :thumb:
> 
> Never thought to use PH on that colour car.


At the time of applying the wax the car was looking a dark gun metal grey colour and Dodo recommend PH for dark colours so I went with it. I f it had been looking like the sky blue that it did at some stages then I would have probably gone with Rainforest Rub.

I'm currently using the Dodo juice straight eight sample set but I cant recommend their waxes enough. Nice gloss, easy to apply and easy to buff.

I also forgot to add that I treated all door shuts and boot shut to jetseal 109.


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

great write up and great level of detail/pics.

a huge pat on the back since youre just new to detailing and the knowledge/products that you have.

and congrats on the bundle of joy :wave:


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Cracking turnaround and congrats on the new addition to the family


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh my god Paul its like a life story :lol:

Looks good though :thumb:

I think I might have to post up one I have lined up for next weekend now!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks fantastic, very resplendant 

Such a state beforehand though.

Congrats to both of you on the birth of your Daughter also


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thats one nice first showroom post, great work!:thumb:


And congrats with the birth of your daughter


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top class work mate. How many hours did that take?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, well, well............firstly congratulations on the baby mate, awesome stuff and all the best..........:wave:

Secondly that is one well completed detail mate and final results speak for themselves, I think you have done a cracking job and if you can keep up that good work you will get continued interest in your threads........:thumb:

Great attention to detail mate and well presented, think I will get my coat.........:lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a fantastic write up and such a great turnaround.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Paul, a great thread for many reasons and worthy of praise and thanks for posting. I know it takes time and effort to post and make it an enjoyable read for everyone to have a little chuckle to here and there :thumb:

A great eye for detail mate :thumb: and determination to finish the task after the wifes efforts to endanger the whole project completely. They just dont understand do they :wall::wall::wall:

Mine was the same, told me in the morning there was no chance of it being that day, spent about four hours getting down to Plymouth for an appointment and within site of the little boys room the phone rang, its started and Im on my way to the hospital.  Perhaps one day we will learn to speak the same language.

Looking forward to your next voyage of exploration :thumb:


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

looks great, very nice work !!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking great there espically as everything was done by hand, lovely attention to detail, as for the colly same as above really try just a panel at a time you will find it alots easier to buff off, Congrats on the new arrival hope everything is well, will look forward to the next post :thumb:


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Max M4X WW said:


> Oh my god Paul its like a life story :lol:
> 
> Looks good though :thumb:
> 
> I think I might have to post up one I have lined up for next weekend now!


Yeah it felt like a Life story too typing it up Max! 
But then again it was a major event in my life story too.

I think you should get a write up done, what car you doing?



Alty17 said:


> Top class work mate. How many hours did that take?


Ah well there lies my problem, or at least I think it is 
The car took about 16 hours at an estimate as it was done over the sevearal days due to baby arriving, so probably not fast enough really.



Baker21 said:


> Well, well, well............firstly congratulations on the baby mate, awesome stuff and all the best..........:wave:
> 
> Secondly that is one well completed detail mate and final results speak for themselves, I think you have done a cracking job and if you can keep up that good work you will get continued interest in your threads........:thumb:
> 
> Great attention to detail mate and well presented, think I will get my coat.........:lol:


Thanks Si, :thumb:

I tried to be as complete as I could with photographs and the write up but my head was understandably here and there whilst finishing off so some photograph opportunities were missed, 
BUT, I got the idea of being thorough on the details and write up's from yourself so thats a big pat on the back for you. :wave:

I wouldn't get your coat just yet as there is still a long way to go for me but we must get together at some point and detail together.



Mr Face said:


> Hi Paul, a great thread for many reasons and worthy of praise and thanks for posting. I know it takes time and effort to post and make it an enjoyable read for everyone to have a little chuckle to here and there :thumb:
> 
> A great eye for detail mate :thumb: and determination to finish the task after the wifes efforts to endanger the whole project completely. They just dont understand do they :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Face, Thanks for your kind words, I tried to keep it enjoyable as the last thing I want is people falling asleep at their Laptops 

I must say though that doing a write up like this takes some time so big Respect to those that do them.

I'm afraid we'll never understand Women, It really is the old venus and Mars saying :lol:

BUT, I must give women alot of credit for what they have to go through during Pregnancy and Labour. I know I could never do it! 

Once again Thankyou to everyone for all your congratulation comments. :thumb:

The next Voyage is coming up very soon......


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

paul2505 said:


> Yeah it felt like a Life story too typing it up Max!
> But then again it was a major event in my life story too.
> 
> I think you should get a write up done, what car you doing?


I didn't mean that bit! I meant loads of pics - But thats cool.

I've done a few before, check my topics!

Its a 1999 V70 T5 Estate with 120k on it


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

That will be a nice big motor to deal with...

And I'm sure there will be a bit of grime in the engine bay too. 

Good luck with it mate and remember to do a write up :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice work, Honda has the worts paint of any car ive had.


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

illeagalhunter said:


> Nice work, Honda has the worts paint of any car ive had.


The paint was actually very good on this car, I've read about the notorious Honda paint and was a little apprehensive about it, but there was no marring from claying or buffing.

I must say that there were alot of stone chips on the front end of the car.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent work, brilliant attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow that was a seriously dirty interior, you couild have caught something in there !

Lovely work and good write up.

Enjoy the new arrival :wave:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The car looks fantastic, but your new baby girl is the real beauty! Congrats mate!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic detail but I think the most important thing is to congratulate you on the arrival of your daughter. Enjoy it mate, kids are really priceless and put everything else into perspective.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Quality on both counts mate !


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Well done, welcome to Detailing. Congrats on being a dad too!


----------



## big rich (May 27, 2009)

very nice work there m8, wanna come and do mine :lol:


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

big rich said:


> very nice work there m8, wanna come and do mine :lol:


Things can always be arranged.


----------

